# Ginobli is a bust!



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i had heard about his athleticism and ability. He has show nothing but average abitility in all facets of his game, Plus... he looks to be a tweener. Big dissapointment for the Spurs. He may be the most overhyped player this year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i had heard about his athleticism and ability. He has show nothing but average abitility in all facets of his game, Plus... he looks to be a tweener. Big dissapointment for the Spurs. He may be the most overhyped player this year.


I wouldnt call him a bust but he hasnt lived up to the billing as of yet!!!!!


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Wasn't he a late second round pick? Kind of hard to be a bust from that point, anyone who even gets minutes after falling that late is a good pick.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

He's a bust from the perspective that many thought he would be ROY, as well as providing a 2nd option to duncan on spurs with 15 pts a game or so; also most of assumptions were made during world championships, so he is a bust from that perspective...

And most people did give him future star status based on his summer performance, not in the period quickly after the draft.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

He's still injured since the WC


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*He is not yet 100 percent*

Give the guy a break for even playing. You can't do much on a bum ankle...jump, cut, drive, shoot, play D.

Once he is 100 percent, watch out because he will dominate.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

this may seem a bit odd but i think the problem is his skill level is too good for the spurs.the coaches have actually tried to get him to tone it down a bit.the games i have seen him play in he has made incredible passes to guys like rose and bowen and they cant handle them.he will have to be on the court in crunch time if the spurs are going to be a contender.parker,smith,rose....arent the answer after duncan.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: He is not yet 100 percent*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Give the guy a break for even playing. You can't do much on a bum ankle...jump, cut, drive, shoot, play D.
> 
> Once he is 100 percent, watch out because he will dominate.


Their you go.....that's what I'm saying :yes:


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm not really sure that you could say he will dominate. I'm not sure why everyone was predicting him to win rookie of the year. Aside from Gasol, who came into the league on a really bad team with a real need for low post scoring, very few international players have been able to adjust to the NBA game right away. I don't doubt that he'll be a good NBA starter, but I think people need to relax and give him a chance to fit in.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Ginobilli a bust ...when he played in Portland Petrovic was also considered as an arrogant European player.

Anyway, when taken so deep in the second round and having minutes in one of the top 5 team in the NBA....and not garbage minute....is not the usual way to be considered a bust !!!.

Ginobilli should improve, just remember the "Manu" you saw in indianapolis, that's is true game.


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tinygiant</b>!
> I'm not really sure that you could say he will dominate. I'm not sure why everyone was predicting him to win rookie of the year. Aside from Gasol, who came into the league on a really bad team with a real need for low post scoring, very few international players have been able to adjust to the NBA game right away. I don't doubt that he'll be a good NBA starter, but I think people need to relax and give him a chance to fit in.


While Gasol was averaging 11 ppg in the FC Barcelona (his spanish team) the previous year of his jump to the NBA,Manu Ginobilli was dominating Europe with his game.Give him a break,he's still a little bit injuried.When he begins to play at 100 %,he seems like be unstopable :angel:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

yeah what a bust he is


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone who thinks Manu has been a bust should be shot.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i had heard about his athleticism and ability. He has show nothing but average abitility in all facets of his game, Plus... he looks to be a tweener. Big dissapointment for the Spurs. He may be the most overhyped player this year.


He's got above average court vision and passing ability for his position, and he's a pesky one-on-one defender and creates turnovers. That's what I notice about his game before his athleticism. I don't see how he can be considered a bust considering he's a top 10 international player in the league (I think that's safe to say right?)


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Anyone who thinks Manu has been a bust should be shot.


I agree.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Ginobili is an all-star


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Ginobli is a bust!*



> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Ginobili is an all-star



He will be one soon...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Anyone who thinks Manu has been a bust should be shot.


Well said. :greatjob:

He led the Spurs in scoring last night, BTW.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This topic "resurrection" is really funny :grinning: 

Manu rocked, rocks, and will rock


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That is ridiculous to call him a bust. He was taken with the 57th pick in the draft that is the 2nd to last pick. He will be an allstar and one who was taken way to far back to even be considered a bust. How many people consider the guy that was last picked in the 2003 draft a bust when all is said and done.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

What I believe Tom was referring to was how much hype he had coming into the league, and how for the first 2/3 or so of his rookie year he didn't come close to matching it in most people's eyes. He got a lot of ROY predictions coming into that season, and he didn't do much at all (as far as I could tell; I obviously didn't watch all of the Spurs games) early on to make people feel comfortable with those predictions.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Ginobli is a bust!*



> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Ginobili is an all-star


 Ginobili is 5th in All-Star voting for Western Guards now, he could possibly make the AS Team.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> What I believe Tom was referring to was how much hype he had coming into the league, and how for the first 2/3 or so of his rookie year he didn't come close to matching it in most people's eyes. He got a lot of ROY predictions coming into that season, and he didn't do much at all (as far as I could tell; I obviously didn't watch all of the Spurs games) early on to make people feel comfortable with those predictions.


He was injuried and his ankle was pretty bad since the World Championship in Indianapolis. He had a hard time to recover and Pop wasn't giving him a lot of PT either.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> This topic "resurrection" is really funny :grinning:
> 
> Manu rocked, rocks, and will rock



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------

